# Got a spare Eclipse 6 kit?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.pugetsystems.com/submerged.php

Found that while looking for water cooling barrel systems.



> The system under load was a different story. We started 3DMark06 looping, and watched the temperatures climb. It took a really long time. After an amazing 12 hours, the system topped out with a CPU temperature of 88C. Yes, that is really hot...on the other hand, the system was rock solid and didn't crash when running 3DMark06 for 48 hours at these temperatures. While you could add some radiators and pump the oil through to cool it, you realistically would not be gaming constantly for 12 hours, so these temperatures are as extreme as it gets for this system. However, we do not recommend running anything close to this hot, as the acrylic can easily crack at that temperature.


Holy crap.. 12hrs for the system to balance out to the CPU temp.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> http://www.pugetsystems.com/submerged.php
> 
> Found that while looking for water cooling barrel systems.
> 
> Holy crap.. 12hrs for the system to balance out to the CPU temp.


Seen it a long long time ago, and the cost of mineral oil is way more than a good case


----------

